# Sticky  Dayton Audio SUB-1000 10" 100 Watt Powered Subwoofer



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio SUB-1000 10" 100 Watt Powered Subwoofer*

*Description:*
Dayton Audio's SUB-1000 active subwoofer speaker system features a powerful 100 watt internal amplifier and heavy duty high-excursion 10" driver. Home theater bass effects were never easier to achieve!

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632094101*Feature*Downward-firing flared port design for clean, powerful bass
Selectable "Auto-on" mode
Heavy duty long-throw 10" woofer
Perfect for small home theaters or listening rooms
Unobtrusive textured black vinyl finish*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio SUB-1000 10" 100 Watt Powered Subwoofer*UPC*844632094101*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632094101*Item Weight*32.9 pounds


----------

